# Termite protection - Concrete Hole?



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Termidor is an outstanding material and an excellent choice. 
I would consider:

Pour Termidor onto the soil-slow enough and at intervals so that it soaks down at least several feet.

Layer the following on top of soil prior to covering: Tim-Bor powder or equivalent powder based on active ingredient. A layer of boric acid would be a close second. I mean the dust/powder, not diluted with water.

I would spread tim-bor powder onto the sill plates prior to closing the walls. I did that in our basement and garage. I recommend it in sheds as well. It is good for termite repellent, kills crawling insects, kills/prevents mold.

Consider spraying a dilute solution of timber onto the exposed studs, especially since it is a bathroom. It is very safe material to work with; inorganic so it lasts for years. 

When you mix the powder with water, you must stir it to make a solution. A paint stirrer or paint stick in a bucket works well. It will get clear when it is in solution. Shaking it won't work. It is not a martini!


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for some great information, PAbugman! I have an online source from which I can obtain both products you mention (although I'll be checking for local sources first). 

For the application mentioned, how much Termidor would be recommended (a hole about the size of a 5 gal bucket filled with dirt to about 6" from top)? The online sources I mention charge about $62 for a 20 oz bottle (does this sound about right?). Would it be useful to have extra on hand (i.e., are there other applications I might find useful)?

Also, I assume that the Termidor should be poured _undiluted_ onto the soil in the pre-concrete hole?

The Tim-bor seems _quite_ useful to have on hand.



> Consider spraying a dilute solution of *timber* onto the exposed studs


Tim-bor? And is it recommended to spray the solution onto interior exposed studs (in a shop behind house)?


Thank you for some very useful information!

Mark


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Use dilute Termidor; We mix it at 1 oz/gal water when we are using 100 gal more or less. In your case I'd consider mixing it at 2 oz/gal as you will be using much less volume. Mix it one gallon at a time and pour in to the opening. I'd want about 5 gallons of dilute eventually poured in. The 1 oz per gal is a good rate for ant control on exterior of house, as well. Excellent for ants. 

The price sounds about right.

My spell checker changer tim-bor to timber, if I'm not careful. Yes, spray dilute tim-bor onto exposed studs, interior or exterior. On sill plates and over the hole your are treating with termidor, I'd use the undiluted powder.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for your help, PAbugman. The information you provided gives me one less detail to worry about. .

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## maddieev (Jul 19, 2011)

You could install a steel termite shield around the top of the hole.


----------

